# Dad's Christmas Present



## cabomhn (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, my dad's been talking for quite a while about getting a workbench instead of the cheap fold up plastic table for him to store stuff on and a place to work on guns, etc other than the shed, so I decided to get to work. He also had talked for quite some time about using the pegboard so I got some of that put up and organized as well. 

Got the main frames assembled and screwed. The legs are glued and screwed 2x4's. 
[attachment=14892]

Skip a few steps and heres the final bench. The surfaces are 3/4" mdf, with 7 supports spanning across the 8' length, hopefully that'll be enough. I still am going to polyurethane this in a few days when I have some time so that it stays for the most part water resistant. It weighs in at what I would approximate to be about 225 lb or somewhere in that range. I added a lip on the back of the bench to prevent the stray tool from rolling off the back or just something that will allow for to push up against if need be while working. 
[attachment=14893]

I added on the pegboard and got some of the tools put up and organized. It's backed with 1x4" pieces attached to the studs. 
[attachment=14894]

Overall, this build went smoothly, the bench was nice and level and should hold up for a long long time. This is the first time I think both parents should enjoy their christmas gifts!

- Matt


----------



## phinds (Dec 19, 2012)

Very cool. Nicely done; He's certain to appreciate and enjoy it.


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice job, clean neat and functional!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice. I know if my step son made me that, I'd be very happy...


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I couldn't really keep this one a surprise but I think he definitely liked it!


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice job! I am sure it will come in handy.

It is good you took a picture of it being so clean, if it were in my shop it would be covered with piles of stuff and the only way I could remember how it looked was with a picture!:rotflmao3:


----------



## NCWoodArt (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice idea, execution & gift! Being made by a family member will always be better than store bought anything. Not to mention it is much more robust than anything a box store would sell reasonably. 

Everything he is tinkering at that bench he will be thinking of his great son for hooking him up with it.

I am happy when my kids bring home a good report card so a work bench would be a potential heart attack.

Bill


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice work Matt. I'm sure it will be appreciated.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great. Rick


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. This bench is just a warm up for my spring semester project, making a workbench for myself, similar to the one seen in fine woodworking "A workbench 30 years in the making." I think it will really challenge my skills as a woodworker and will really pull together everything I've learned so far, mortise and tenon joinery, dados, glue ups, dovetails, etc. Looking forward to getting started!


----------

